
Academics are slaves to where they publish - PlutoNetwork
https://medium.com/pluto-network/on-where-they-publish-b190a6ffa2b2
======
eesmith
The original article is titled "On where they publish", #5 in a series. The
series is described as: "Pluto Network will share its thoughts on i) the
problems with incentive structure in academia, ii) why it is making scientists
not collaborate but rather compete with each other, and why they have to
matter to all of us"

The word "slave" does not appear in the linked-to text, nor any other essay in
the series.

Overuse of the word "slavery" for things which aren't slavery diminishes the
brutality of slavery.

Or, how are they "slaves" and not "peons" or "serfs" or "proletariats" or any
other terms for powerless workers?

FWIW, the series seemed aimed for readers with little knowledge of academic
research. This might include people with an undergraduate degree or in early
grad school. The first few essays set the groundwork, which I mostly skipped.
I didn't find it interesting until #3, "Publish, but really Perish?".

And again, nothing in the series hinted at being "slaves".

